# Puzzle chair



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Latest chair,epoxied the inlays


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice John.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice John. I've seen these before and I think it's really neat the way they're joined.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Latest chair,epoxied the inlays


nicely done....


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Puzzle chair.*



Semipro said:


> Latest chair,epoxied the inlays


Did you have plans for this or did you make them up yourself?
Are plans available?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry David no plans but the chairs have been around for years might google to find them if you can not PM me I will makes some paper templates for you


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

Great job. Think my granddaughter will be getting one for Christmas. Your plans, did you draw them up or did you buy them somewhere?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice job,good router project. I like pattern routing.
Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

That is very nice.
Allen


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Sorry David no plans but the chairs have been around for years might google to find them if you can not PM me* I will makes some paper templates for you*


May I beg a copy for me, Semipro?

BTW, Happy new year.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Are they shaker chairs?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwacker said:


> Did you have plans for this or did you make them up yourself?
> Are plans available?


Google is your friend. There are plans out there. Free plans, don't bother paying for plans. I got my plans out of a magazine, I don't know how many years back, twenty years anyway. I use 1/2' plywood and the chairs are very sturdy.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis
PM me a address I will send you a copy


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*good work*

:moil:


Semipro said:


> Latest chair,epoxied the inlays


built several of these and they were quite a hit:moil:


----------

